# Smoked food tastes metallic, bitter and very smoky.



## hfactor (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a Meco 5030 Electric Water Smoker.   I’ve had this setup for about 5 years now, and have really never had any luck in producing the results I’ve desired.   I’ve had great luck with salmon, but when I try beef, and pork products, the results are not as I would expect.   It seems with pork and beef, I tend to get end results that taste metallic, bitter and very smoky.   I’ve tried hickory, oak, mesquite, and all the fruit woods, but never seem to get the rick, sweet smoky favors I desire.

  

So I’m asking the forum for help.   Could the metallic taste be from the fact that I’m setting the wood chunks directly on the heating element?   Could this direct contact result in the wood actually burning, and releasing bitter smoke?   I’ve soaked the wood chunks for 24 hours, so I think that they are saturated with water.

  

Thanks in advance,

  

Howie


----------



## alblancher (Jun 1, 2011)

What does the smoke exiting the smoker look like?  Is it thick and white or thin and blueish?


----------



## hfactor (Jun 1, 2011)

The smoke looks and seems fine, white, smells great.  Over the weekend, smoked some baby back ribs, dry rub for 24 hours, let the ribs come to room temperature, soaked the apple chunks for 24 hours, and filled the water bowl with beer, apples, and a touch of water. Placed ribs on rack, set three or four wood chunks on heating element, and plug the smoker in.... smoked for 3 hours at about 225 degrees, finished in crock pot for an additional 5 hours on low.  Rib meat as very tender, and moist, yet the taste was metallic, bitter and very smoky....  maybe I over smoked them.  But these baby backs were not what I've had at local BBQ restaurants...

I’ve experienced similar taste with other cuts of beef and pork… the salmon I smoke seems to be less affected by this process…


----------



## alblancher (Jun 1, 2011)

Hfactor,

everything you are doing is fine,  we need to explore the smoke issue more.  If you have a thick white smoke you are depositing creosote on the meat.  This is the most common cause and usually the easiest to correct mistake a new smoker makes.  We are looking for TBS  Thin Blue Smoke exiting your smoker.  You want to be able to smell it but have to look for it as it exits your smoker.   You also want to leave the exit damper open all the way if possible so the smoke doesn't hang in the smoker to long.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2011)

You may try putting the wood next to the heating element instead of on top of it. It should smolder & not catch fire & burn.


----------



## hfactor (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes I have white billowing smoke, and your creosote   comment is probably what I'm experiencing... so the next question is how do I reduce the smoke generated by the wood chunks?  And generate the TBS you recommend.   Place wood chunks next to element as opposed to on top of heating element?

Am I using too much wood?   Like I mentioned, I use about 4 or 5 1” by 3/4” by 2” wood chunks per smoking session.   Is that too much wood?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2011)

H !!!!

Have you signed up for the totally awesome E-Course yet??

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html  

There is also lots of reading in the WIKIs.

It looks to me like you are oversmoking the stuff..

For baby backs most of us use the old 2-2-1 method and most of don't soak our chunks.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/102248/ribs-and-2-2-1  

Others don't foil.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74976/baby-back-ribs-no-foiling  

Also a quick trip to the handy dandy search shows some info too..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/50190/meco-5030  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/65765/question-about-meco-smoker  

 Have fun and a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 1, 2011)

You are tasting creasote. Most folks with electric burners have a rack that lets them put a chip pan a couple of inches above the electric element, and your wood goes in that pan. Also you don't need to have smoke constantly pouring from the smoker for the entire smoke.... a chunk or two of wood every hour or so for the first half of a smoke is about all you need. If you are using chunks of wood don't bother soaking them, soaking only really works well with chips.

Since you probably already have creasote in your smoker, pull it apart and scrub it out real well with some simple green. Start with something small and add just a small amount of wood and see what kind of results you get. The rule of thumb is if you smell the smoke you are getting smoke regardless of if you can see it or not.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2011)

hfactor,

The name of the game is "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER".

Link:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Get one of those, and No More Smoke Problems.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2011)

What everybody else said. Also, putting 3-4 chunks on the burner sounds like you want too much smoke. Try 1 small chunk after you have cleaned everything out to remove the cresote. Small chunk meaning 1/2  fist sized or smaller. That should be enough smoke for 3-4 hours. I am comparing the amount of wood in the chunk to what would go into the  A-MAZE-N smoker. Only a thought.

If your 1st smoke, after the clean-up, is bad tasting, purchase the A-MAZE-N smoker and your troubles and worries are gone.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 1, 2011)

These guys are right on the money with the advice. You are getting too much smoke. I too would agree that the AMNS would help solve your problem


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 1, 2011)

Too much nasty white smoke and for too long.

I like Al's suggestion to place the chunks adjacent to the element

Here's one of my favorite pics of good vs. bad smoke

Good Smoke = Blue/Grey Smoke on the Right

Bad Smoke = White on the Left


----------



## meateater (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree, to much white smoke aka creosote. Click on the link in my signature that says *Thin Blue Smoke* and you will see what were talking about. You want just wisps of smoke. Hope this helps.


----------



## flash (Jun 2, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Too much nasty white smoke and for too long.
> 
> I like Al's suggestion to place the chunks adjacent to the element
> 
> ...




Beat me too it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Plus I would add cutting back on the amount of wood, two small chunks will do fine. Plus, no need to soak 24 hours. 4 hours is more than enough and some don't soak their wood at all.  Work on some of these suggestions from members and you'll get it worked out.


----------



## hfactor (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to all that took the time to offer up a few suggestions... much appreciated..

I will try to clean the smoker, although it's pretty coated with black guck.... might be time to start from scratch and do it right, anyways I'll take a look

I’ll try adding just one chuck of wood, soaked for 2 to 4 hours; I’ll refrain from placing the wood directed on the heating element, maybe in a tin pan on top of element …

  

I’ll report back….


----------



## hfactor (Jun 4, 2011)

And lastly, I just checked my smoker and it’s pretty caked with creosote, what’s the best way to removed this from my smoker walls?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2011)

hfactor said:


> Thanks to all that took the time to offer up a few suggestions... much appreciated..
> 
> I will try to clean the smoker, although it's pretty coated with black guck.... might be time to start from scratch and do it right, anyways I'll take a look
> 
> ...


Any particular reason you're gonna soak that chunk?

Some do, most of us don't.

Not telling you what to do---just giving info.

Bear


----------



## hfactor (Jun 4, 2011)

Bear,

I have no clue.  I'm figuring that the wood placed directly on the electrical heating element created the creosote problem and soaking the wood in water would help... apparently not... 

  

So with an electric smoker, what is the best way to generate smoke?  Wood chips in foil pouch on top of heating element?  Wood chuck placed next to heating element?    proble, and that soaking it in water would


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2011)

hfactor said:


> Bear,
> 
> I have no clue.  I'm figuring that the wood placed directly on the electrical heating element created the creosote problem and soaking the wood in water would help... apparently not...
> 
> ...


LOL---The best way is to get an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER".

I don't know that smoker you have, so I can't tell you the second best way.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2011)

hfactor, Morning. About removing the creosote.

Try heating it up to say, 225-250 first and scraping with a spatula or board scraper. If it seems it might come off, turn the temp up to say 300 and scrape. 

I have seen some of the "orange cleaners" clean off creosote pretty well.

Lastly, maybe a hair dryer or heat gun and a scraper might work.

Let us know what you found out. I'm sure others are interested in this topic also.

Dave


----------



## hfactor (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for your input.  I cleaned the smoker yesterday with just a putty knife, soap and water.  Most of the gunk is gone, and smoker is not relatively clean.   I also cleaned the heating element.   I oiled the entire interior of the smoker, and ran it as hot as I could, but seems like the heating element didn't’t, or couldn't’t heat effectively.... So not sure if heating element is shot, or not... I need to check the temperature of the unit now.   The unit is about 8 years old, and might be ready for new heating element or junk yard... I'm also using a long extension cord, so voltage drop from outlet to heating element might be a problem as well...

POA - Run unit with short extension cord and test temperature.  If temperature is appropriate, then try to test smoking options, foil pouches, wood directly on heating element, soaked chips on tin plate.

I think the biggest problem I had with creosote was that fact that I had no venting.  Thinking that more smoke is better smoking, I had all vents closed, and had apparently too much wood on the heating element.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2011)

hfactor

Use at least an ext cord with 12 ga wire. Plug it in direct to an outlet would be better. 

Leaving all the upper vents wide open is generally the accepted practice for "good" smoke. The lower vent doesn't have to be open very much. Enough to allow air flow, which is very subjective, as to the correct amount. My MES has 2 -- 1/4" holes and 1--1/2" hole. That works well for me.

Below is my homemade smoke generator. Those chips last 2 to 2 1/2 hours depending on smoker temp. The unit has been in the smoker for 1 hour and you can see how much wood was consumed. The tray is 1 1/8" square and 10 inches long. That provides a very delicate and light smoke.                         









The pictures on the first page of this thread says it all. 

Some folks even have less smoke visible than the smoker on the right. 

In my  6 mos here, I have definitely noticed an improvement in the smoke "flavor"  by following the "rule", less is best.

Keep after it. Check the connections on the heating element for corrosion. Check other connections also. Keep us informed on your progress.

Dave


----------



## alblancher (Jun 5, 2011)

Hfactor,

I believe it is more important to concentrate on the clear blue smoke then it is to worry about the build up  in the smoker.  Unless you are getting water droplets forming in the smoker and dripping into your food I doubt the buildup on the smoker has much to do with it.  It doesn't hurt to clean it up but you need to concentrate on solving the smoke problem or you will not notice a change.  I always heard that putting the chips in a perforated pan on top of the element will give you good smoke

Hope this helps,

Al


----------



## hfactor (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Al,

Thanks for you input.  And yes, I do agree that TBS (thin blue smoke) is the goal of what I should be doing.  So I need to try the various suggestions that I've come across to try to achieve that goal.  Amazin-Smoke, chips in foil, tin plate, I just need to give it a try.  As I've mentioned, the previous attempts to 'smoke' I had all the vents closed using 3 to 4 chucks of wet wood, producing a nice white plume of billowing smoke...obviously a problem, and no doubt the culprit with creosote accumulation and taste...

When I resolve the heating problem, I'll try again with all the knowledge that everyone has provided and I'll report back...

Again thanks to all that have chimed in...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2011)

Howie,

Could you put Ventura, CA in your profile, so it comes up in your posts?

It sometimes helps with some of the questions.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup

Ditto Ditto Ditto what has been said.


----------



## hfactor (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I shorten my extension cord to about 10 feet, down from 30’, and the heating of the entire smoker was much better, at least that's what the Meco thermometer indicated.   I still need to check the actual temperature of the smoker, and hopefully I can do that later this week.

If I leave the upper vents open, I worry about the ability of the smoker to reach the desired temperature of ~225 degrees...

With regards to your homemade smoke generator, it looks like you have shredded wood in the basket, not chips?   I have a few bags of wood chunks.   I can make chips out of them, but wonder if chips in a basket like yours, placed next to the heating coil would create enough smoke, especially with the vents open.

Hfactor


----------



## daveomak (Jun 6, 2011)

hfactor, I use chunks in my old Totem smoker. They work fine. The smaller the diameter of the chunk, the less smoke. My Totem has a thin SS pan that sits on the element. I just checked your smoker on amazon and it says it is a 1500 watt element. That is drawing about 12 amps. There is a significant voltage drop when using an extension cord. Especially if the outlet is rated for 15 amps. If you have a 20 amp outlet, use it and a 12 gauge cord. If you have room above your element, set a small chunk of wood on a SS 1 cup measuring cup and place it on the element and try that. As the element cycles it will cycle the smoke also. Try a 1x1x1 inch chunk of wood to start and see if it meets your expectations.

I am not familiar with your element design to know if a 1 cup will work. They have SS burner covers at wmart that might work. Use your imagination. Do Not Use Aluminum..... It will melt.

Keep in touch, we are all learning something. Dave

PS: Only use 1 chunk. 1 chunk will not catch fire. It takes 2 pieces of wood to make a fire.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> hfactor, I use chunks in my old Totem smoker. They work fine. The smaller the diameter of the chunk, the less smoke. My Totem has a thin SS pan that sits on the element. I just checked your smoker on amazon and it says it is a 1500 watt element. That is drawing about 12 amps. There is a significant voltage drop when using an extension cord. Especially if the outlet is rated for 15 amps. If you have a 20 amp outlet, use it and a 12 gauge cord. If you have room above your element, set a small chunk of wood on a SS 1 cup measuring cup and place it on the element and try that. As the element cycles it will cycle the smoke also. Try a 1x1x1 inch chunk of wood to start and see if it meets your expectations.
> 
> I am not familiar with your element design to know if a 1 cup will work. They have SS burner covers at wmart that might work. Use your imagination. Do Not Use Aluminum..... It will melt.
> 
> ...


Great info above !

Except maybe the 2 pieces of wood to make a fire.

I thought it took two boy scouts to make a fire.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## roller (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep to much smoke I can tell you from experience...


----------



## hfactor (Jun 7, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> hfactor, I use chunks in my old Totem smoker. They work fine. The smaller the diameter of the chunk, the less smoke. My Totem has a thin SS pan that sits on the element. I just checked your smoker on amazon and it says it is a 1500 watt element. That is drawing about 12 amps. There is a significant voltage drop when using an extension cord. Especially if the outlet is rated for 15 amps. If you have a 20 amp outlet, use it and a 12 gauge cord. If you have room above your element, set a small chunk of wood on a SS 1 cup measuring cup and place it on the element and try that. As the element cycles it will cycle the smoke also. Try a 1x1x1 inch chunk of wood to start and see if it meets your expectations.
> 
> I am not familiar with your element design to know if a 1 cup will work. They have SS burner covers at wmart that might work. Use your imagination. Do Not Use Aluminum..... It will melt.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

I’m currently using a 10’ 14 gauge extension cord, plugged into a 15amp outlet.   At this point, a 20amp is not available.   As I mentioned, the heat generation was far superior with the 10’ as opposed to the 30’ cord.   Need to check the internal temperature to verify that the heating element is still good, and will generate enough heat to keep the unit, with open vents at the desired 225 to 250 degrees.

  

So placing the wood chunk directly on the element is not the way to go?   The Meco manual recommends this, but with the smoking I’ve tried, the wood seems to burn pretty quickly when placed directly on the element, and the white smoke is a problem.   I will try to get a device appropriate for placing the wood chuck in.   So at 225 degrees, a wood chuck will smoke in a SS container?

  

Anyways, I ordered a digital thermometer, and when I receive it, I’ll give all these ideas another shot…


----------



## daveomak (Jun 7, 2011)

It should smoke at lower temps than 225. The element is probably at 7-800 deg or higher during the on cycle and will start the wood smoking. Then residual heat will keep it smoking until the element comes on again. At least that is the way my smokers work.

I am assuming your smoker has a thermostat that triggers the on-off cycle of the element.

Try the wood on the element. If it provides what you are looking for your ready to go.


----------



## hfactor (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Dave,

The soaked wood chunks, about 1" by 3" by 1" directly on the heating element would generate white smoke.  So I'm not sure that's the way to go.  I always used 3 or 4 chunks, obviously too many.   This is why I've been asking a lot (probably too many) questions about wood, wood chips, wood chunks, and the success and failure that people have had with electric smokers...

I'm trying to get this smoker to work, but I’ve also been reading a lot about the Weber Smokey Mountain unit.   Seems like many enjoy the flavor that this unit provides… also seems with this unit, controlling the temperature is not that difficult…

But one thing at a time, I’ll try all your recommendations, and report back.

Anyways, thanks for all you input..

HF


----------



## daveomak (Jun 7, 2011)

Try NOT soaking the wood. I do not soak and never have. I have heard, water and smoke create sulfuric and nitric acid. ie smog. I don't use a water pan either, never have.

Everyone has their own method, technique that works well for them. There is no "wrong" method.

When you reach the point where you are happy with your results using this smoker, you will have a wealth of knowledge on the techniques that make this smoker work great.

The next person that comes along with problems using the same smoker, "You will be the expert"


----------



## hfactor (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I ran a temperature test on my smoker.  Here are the test conditions:

Outside temperature, 70 degrees
14 gauge 12’ extension cord
Put smoker on ‘high’
Closed all vents
Full water bowl
After 20 minutes, the internal temperature right above the water bowl reached 253 degrees.  With one of the top vents opened, the temperature dropped to 230 degrees, with both vents opened, the temperature dropped to 223 degrees.

I dropped the temperature control down to low, in an attempt to control the temperature at 225 degrees, and this was not a problem.

I also build a platform out of steel tape to place wood chunks above the heating element.  This worked very well, as the wood chunk provided a steady stream of TBS, thin blue smoke…. The wood chunk was placed in the smoker dry…

Now that I’m confident that my smoker is capable of heating, and holding temperature, I’m now ready to try to smoke something…. 

HF


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 9, 2011)

Glad you got it figured out HF. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... as for the WSM, yes they are a great unit, many of us here have them, use them, and love them - you really can't go wrong with a Weber.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds to me that "You got her figured out". Way to go. Congrats. Yippee. And all that stuff.

Every smoker has it quirks. There is always a learning curve with any smoker. I do not believe that you can plug in "any" new smoker and make good Q.

223* F will cook and smoke most everything. Now we are ready for some Q-views of the finished products.


----------



## hfactor (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave,

Thinking about a beer can chicken... will a 250 degree smoker be safe to cook chicken?  Seems like many have suggested 275 and up for poultry..


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm having trouble with getting the skin on chicken to "not be rubbery". That being said, others have said the temp needs to be 275 or higher to be crisp.

Give her a go and enjoy the learning curve. You might try EVOO or butter on the skin and no water pan..

Here's a thread I searched for and there are several ideas for you to consider.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/90769/chicken-skin-crisp


----------



## hfactor (Jun 14, 2011)

Wifey brought home some sockeye salmon, so decided to smoke some of it.... 4 hours marinate consisting of water, non-iodine salt, brown sugar, soy sauce, garlic powder, let fish rest/dry for 2 hours, then on to smoker...

Used new thermometer to monitor smoker temps as well as salmon temps.   Settled smoker at about 190 degrees, this with the top two vents open for good smoke flow.   Fearing smoke problems, Used only one chunk ( 2x2x3) of apple wood.

After 3 hours of smoking, internal temp of salmon was a nice 145 degrees, pulled the fish and let cool…

The smoked salmon was outstanding….. could have used a tad more smoky flavor, so next time I’ll try adding more wood… but all in all, it came out great…

On to beer can chicken…

Next time, I’ll supply photos….


----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2011)

The above pictures say most of it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , glad it all worked out. If the wife is happy...............what else can be said?


----------



## hfactor (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## daveomak (Jun 14, 2011)

_THAT SAYS IT ALL !!!!!!!_


----------



## hfactor (Jun 16, 2011)

OK... I’ve move on to beer can chicken.  Here are the steps I followed: 

·          Brine chicken for 18 hours in a mixture of water, salt, brown sugar, bay leaves, pepper corns

·          Removed chicken from brine, rinse chicken

·          Marinated chicken for a couple of hours in a rub consisting of Salt, brown sugar, Paprika, black pepper, chili powder, Garlic, Onion powder

·          Placed chicken on beer can holder, set up thermometer(s), and placed chicken in smoker.

·          Placed cherry wood chunk in smoker, placed chicken in smoker and set smoker to 250 to 260 degrees.

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/7/7a/7af23b6f_IMG_4383.JPGhttps://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/2/25/25f0c4cf_IMG_4384.JPG










I achieved the desired thin blue smoke, and the temperature was holding very well.   My desired temperature for the chicken was 170 degrees in the breast meat.

All was going well…. but it took nearly 4 ½ hours for the chicken to achieve the desired temperate.   During the cook time, I used 2 wood chunks of about 2x1x3, and a finally a small piece of Mesquite*.   *I sealed the smoker with aluminum foil to eliminate heat leaks, and smoke leaks.

After the cooking was finished, I rested the chicken for 20 minutes.  

Results: The chicken was very moist, and seemed to be cooked throughout.   The only concern I have is the chicken did taste quite smoky.   Adding that last piece of mesquite might have been a bad idea.   I’m perplexed by the long cooking time as I've read from other posts that cook times at 250/260 degrees should have been in the 2 to 2 ½ hour range.

Conclusions: Use only one chunk of wood, investigate heat/cooking problem.

Any recommendations?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2011)

Hfactor, Good evening. 

I have found, letting the meat "rest" in the refer wrapped overnight "mellows" the smoke flavor.

That being said, meat that is to be eaten, after removal from the smoker, for my taste needs less smoke.

Make notes on your brines, rubs, temps and times and especially types of woods and smoke duration for future reference on specific meats.

You are definitely on the path of making great Q. Dave


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 16, 2011)

This is great, it sounds like you go this baby figured out.  I use cherry on everything, right now it is my go to wood.  Mesquite is very heavy on the smoke IMO, at this point in time I only use mesquite on beef, others will disagree no doubt, thats ok.  Next time just use the cherry and I think you'll be very happy.  

By the way, the WSM is a great unit.  However there is something to be said for the electric and gas units


----------



## hfactor (Jun 17, 2011)

Rowdy,

Yes I can see myself purchasing a Webber Smoker soon... sounds like maintaining the heat is not a problem, and the flavor of real heat is probably what I want.....

Dave,

Yes the chicken the following day was much better, still a tad smoky, but next time I'd use just one block of wood.  At least the creosote taste is gone....

Thanks for all the input.....

HF


----------



## alelover (Jun 17, 2011)

My chickens usually take about 4 hours. I leave my exhaust wide open and just crack my intake. That last piece of mesquite probably put the smoke over the top. Mesquite is very strong and can be harsh. Glad you are moving in the right direction. You'll get it.


----------



## hfactor (Jun 17, 2011)

BeerMan,

So a 4 hours full chicken is to be expected?  I tried to get to 170 degree breast meat....

HF


----------



## young one (Jun 17, 2011)

I too have an electric bullet type smoker, only have smoked it twice so far, & still trying to master TBS.

I tried soaked chips, and chunks placed next to the element, both resulted in wood catching fire, billowing white smoke. I used a water spritzer through the door to oust the fires but got some ash on the meats.

It was suggested to me to try the foil packet method poked with holes, or a small tin can also poked with holes near the element. The trick is....You don't want them to catch fire, just smolder.

I havn't had the chance to try these methods out yet.

I'm not sure if an amazin smoker can be placed right on the element or not, someone in the forum could probably clarify this for you.

Hope this helps


----------



## young one (Jun 17, 2011)

Mesquite is pretty strong try Hickory, 

An amazin smoker was suggested earlier, Im not sure if it can be placed directly on the element in an electric ECB? can someone clarify this for me? THANKS


----------



## hfactor (Jun 17, 2011)

Y1,

I built a rack above my heat element; the rack is about a ½” above the heating element.   I placed the dry wood chunk on this rack above the heating element.   This has worked very well twice now, no white smoke, no flame ups, just a slow burn.... give it a try and let me know what your think...

HF


----------



## young one (Jun 17, 2011)

HF,

       Brilliant !...You built a rack?

How did you do it?

Can you post a pict so I could get a better idea on a mod?


----------



## hfactor (Jun 17, 2011)

Y1,

I actually used a paint pan roller screen, see picture. I place this over my heating element, and place wood chunk on rack over heating element You can get one of these at Home Depot or Lowes.  Check out DaveOmar's photo on page 2 of this thread.  He's got a great shot of what he uses for hold his wood....


----------



## hfactor (Jun 17, 2011)

The official name of that is "METAL 5 GALLON SCREEN GRID WITH FEET"


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 17, 2011)

hfactor said:


> Y1,
> 
> I actually used a paint pan roller screen, see picture. I place this over my heating element, and place wood chunk on rack over heating element You can get one of these at Home Depot or Lowes.  Check out DaveOmar's photo on page 2 of this thread.  He's got a great shot of what he uses for hold his wood....




Love the idea, but "Galvanized Metal" in a smoker is a "No No!"

You can buy a small sheet of expanded steel at Home Depot or Lowes

Todd


----------



## hfactor (Jun 17, 2011)

What problems does Galvanized Metal present?


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 17, 2011)

Lots of articles on the subject

When zinc is burned, it gives off Zinc Oxide and is a poisonous gas.

Why take the chance on getting sick over a couple bucks of expanded steel?  Go to Home Cheapo or Lowes, and buy a 12"x12" piece of expanded steel that's not galvanized.

Todd


----------



## hfactor (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup that makes sense......

Thanks...


----------



## hfactor (Jun 20, 2011)

New attempt.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-attempt-with-new-found-knowledge#post_648937


----------



## hfactor (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a Meco 5030 Electric Water Smoker.   I’ve had this setup for about 5 years now, and have really never had any luck in producing the results I’ve desired.   I’ve had great luck with salmon, but when I try beef, and pork products, the results are not as I would expect.   It seems with pork and beef, I tend to get end results that taste metallic, bitter and very smoky.   I’ve tried hickory, oak, mesquite, and all the fruit woods, but never seem to get the rick, sweet smoky favors I desire.

  

So I’m asking the forum for help.   Could the metallic taste be from the fact that I’m setting the wood chunks directly on the heating element?   Could this direct contact result in the wood actually burning, and releasing bitter smoke?   I’ve soaked the wood chunks for 24 hours, so I think that they are saturated with water.

  

Thanks in advance,

  

Howie


----------



## alblancher (Jun 1, 2011)

What does the smoke exiting the smoker look like?  Is it thick and white or thin and blueish?


----------



## hfactor (Jun 1, 2011)

The smoke looks and seems fine, white, smells great.  Over the weekend, smoked some baby back ribs, dry rub for 24 hours, let the ribs come to room temperature, soaked the apple chunks for 24 hours, and filled the water bowl with beer, apples, and a touch of water. Placed ribs on rack, set three or four wood chunks on heating element, and plug the smoker in.... smoked for 3 hours at about 225 degrees, finished in crock pot for an additional 5 hours on low.  Rib meat as very tender, and moist, yet the taste was metallic, bitter and very smoky....  maybe I over smoked them.  But these baby backs were not what I've had at local BBQ restaurants...

I’ve experienced similar taste with other cuts of beef and pork… the salmon I smoke seems to be less affected by this process…


----------



## alblancher (Jun 1, 2011)

Hfactor,

everything you are doing is fine,  we need to explore the smoke issue more.  If you have a thick white smoke you are depositing creosote on the meat.  This is the most common cause and usually the easiest to correct mistake a new smoker makes.  We are looking for TBS  Thin Blue Smoke exiting your smoker.  You want to be able to smell it but have to look for it as it exits your smoker.   You also want to leave the exit damper open all the way if possible so the smoke doesn't hang in the smoker to long.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2011)

You may try putting the wood next to the heating element instead of on top of it. It should smolder & not catch fire & burn.


----------



## hfactor (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes I have white billowing smoke, and your creosote   comment is probably what I'm experiencing... so the next question is how do I reduce the smoke generated by the wood chunks?  And generate the TBS you recommend.   Place wood chunks next to element as opposed to on top of heating element?

Am I using too much wood?   Like I mentioned, I use about 4 or 5 1” by 3/4” by 2” wood chunks per smoking session.   Is that too much wood?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2011)

H !!!!

Have you signed up for the totally awesome E-Course yet??

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html  

There is also lots of reading in the WIKIs.

It looks to me like you are oversmoking the stuff..

For baby backs most of us use the old 2-2-1 method and most of don't soak our chunks.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/102248/ribs-and-2-2-1  

Others don't foil.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74976/baby-back-ribs-no-foiling  

Also a quick trip to the handy dandy search shows some info too..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/50190/meco-5030  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/65765/question-about-meco-smoker  

 Have fun and a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 1, 2011)

You are tasting creasote. Most folks with electric burners have a rack that lets them put a chip pan a couple of inches above the electric element, and your wood goes in that pan. Also you don't need to have smoke constantly pouring from the smoker for the entire smoke.... a chunk or two of wood every hour or so for the first half of a smoke is about all you need. If you are using chunks of wood don't bother soaking them, soaking only really works well with chips.

Since you probably already have creasote in your smoker, pull it apart and scrub it out real well with some simple green. Start with something small and add just a small amount of wood and see what kind of results you get. The rule of thumb is if you smell the smoke you are getting smoke regardless of if you can see it or not.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2011)

hfactor,

The name of the game is "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER".

Link:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Get one of those, and No More Smoke Problems.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2011)

What everybody else said. Also, putting 3-4 chunks on the burner sounds like you want too much smoke. Try 1 small chunk after you have cleaned everything out to remove the cresote. Small chunk meaning 1/2  fist sized or smaller. That should be enough smoke for 3-4 hours. I am comparing the amount of wood in the chunk to what would go into the  A-MAZE-N smoker. Only a thought.

If your 1st smoke, after the clean-up, is bad tasting, purchase the A-MAZE-N smoker and your troubles and worries are gone.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 1, 2011)

These guys are right on the money with the advice. You are getting too much smoke. I too would agree that the AMNS would help solve your problem


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 1, 2011)

Too much nasty white smoke and for too long.

I like Al's suggestion to place the chunks adjacent to the element

Here's one of my favorite pics of good vs. bad smoke

Good Smoke = Blue/Grey Smoke on the Right

Bad Smoke = White on the Left


----------



## meateater (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree, to much white smoke aka creosote. Click on the link in my signature that says *Thin Blue Smoke* and you will see what were talking about. You want just wisps of smoke. Hope this helps.


----------



## flash (Jun 2, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Too much nasty white smoke and for too long.
> 
> I like Al's suggestion to place the chunks adjacent to the element
> 
> ...




Beat me too it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Plus I would add cutting back on the amount of wood, two small chunks will do fine. Plus, no need to soak 24 hours. 4 hours is more than enough and some don't soak their wood at all.  Work on some of these suggestions from members and you'll get it worked out.


----------



## hfactor (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to all that took the time to offer up a few suggestions... much appreciated..

I will try to clean the smoker, although it's pretty coated with black guck.... might be time to start from scratch and do it right, anyways I'll take a look

I’ll try adding just one chuck of wood, soaked for 2 to 4 hours; I’ll refrain from placing the wood directed on the heating element, maybe in a tin pan on top of element …

  

I’ll report back….


----------



## hfactor (Jun 4, 2011)

And lastly, I just checked my smoker and it’s pretty caked with creosote, what’s the best way to removed this from my smoker walls?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2011)

hfactor said:


> Thanks to all that took the time to offer up a few suggestions... much appreciated..
> 
> I will try to clean the smoker, although it's pretty coated with black guck.... might be time to start from scratch and do it right, anyways I'll take a look
> 
> ...


Any particular reason you're gonna soak that chunk?

Some do, most of us don't.

Not telling you what to do---just giving info.

Bear


----------



## hfactor (Jun 4, 2011)

Bear,

I have no clue.  I'm figuring that the wood placed directly on the electrical heating element created the creosote problem and soaking the wood in water would help... apparently not... 

  

So with an electric smoker, what is the best way to generate smoke?  Wood chips in foil pouch on top of heating element?  Wood chuck placed next to heating element?    proble, and that soaking it in water would


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2011)

hfactor said:


> Bear,
> 
> I have no clue.  I'm figuring that the wood placed directly on the electrical heating element created the creosote problem and soaking the wood in water would help... apparently not...
> 
> ...


LOL---The best way is to get an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER".

I don't know that smoker you have, so I can't tell you the second best way.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2011)

hfactor, Morning. About removing the creosote.

Try heating it up to say, 225-250 first and scraping with a spatula or board scraper. If it seems it might come off, turn the temp up to say 300 and scrape. 

I have seen some of the "orange cleaners" clean off creosote pretty well.

Lastly, maybe a hair dryer or heat gun and a scraper might work.

Let us know what you found out. I'm sure others are interested in this topic also.

Dave


----------

